

Stephen Colbert Weighs in on SOPA - kulpreet
http://www.colbertnation.com/the-colbert-report-videos/403465/december-01-2011/stop-online-piracy-act

======
Matt_Cutts
Part two is here: [http://www.colbertnation.com/the-colbert-report-
videos/40346...](http://www.colbertnation.com/the-colbert-report-
videos/403466/december-01-2011/stop-online-piracy-act---danny-goldberg---
jonathan-zittrain)

------
RyanMcGreal
Unavailable in Canada. The bordered internet sucks.

~~~
auxbuss
Also unavailable in the UK. So, presumably, this is US-only. <ironic>
Definitely one way to stop online piracy. Hopefully, it'll be set free on
youtube within 24-hrs. Funny old world we live in at the moment.

